# Tag line



## TraductoraPobleSec

Algú de vosaltres sap com es diu _tag line_ en català? El context és el següent: 

Don't confuse mantras and *tag lines*. A mantra is for your employees; it's a guideline for  what they do in their jobs. A *tag line* is for your customers; it's a guideline forhow to use your product or service. For example, Nike's mantra´is "Authentic athletic performance." It's *tag line* is "Just do it."

Amb l'editora hem acordat que _mantra_ serà *lema* en el llibre. Mireu que diu el GREC de *lema*: 

Paraules d'un emblema expressives de l'objecte d'una empresa, frase que expressa un pensament que serveix de guia a la conducta d'algú. 

Així, doncs, cap idea  per a _tag line_? No puc pensar!  Encara no m'he recuperat del malson de les darreres traduccions... 

Mil gràcies, companys, com sempre


----------



## Tige

Hi Tradu!
Jo diria que parles de eslògans. Pensava que seria anglicisme però ho he vist al GREC... A veure si et serveix.
Salutacions!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Em fa l'efecte que funciona a la perfecció, Tige! 

A veure, creieu que "just do it" ésun eslògan?


----------



## ernest_

El problema és que segons el GREC un eslògan és un lema. Llavors si el text diu que no s'ha de confondre lema i eslògan sembla una mica contradictori, si signifiquen el mateix, no? Llavors la Wikipedia diu que un tagline és un tipus d'eslògan... Jo potser deixaria mantra tal qual i utilitzaria lema o eslògan per tagline. Tot això t'ho dic sense tenir-ne ni idea, eh. Si trobes un publicista segur que t'ho dirà... però vés amb compte amb aquesta mena de gent que es dedica a la publicitat


----------



## Cracker Jack

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Algú de vosaltres sap com es diu _tag line_ en català? El context és el següent:
> 
> Don't confuse mantras and *tag lines*. A mantra is for your employees; it's a guideline for what they do in their jobs. A *tag line* is for your customers; it's a guideline forhow to use your product or service. For example, Nike's mantra´is "Authentic athletic performance." It's *tag line* is "Just do it."
> 
> Amb l'editora hem acordat que _mantra_ serà *lema* en el llibre. Mireu que diu el GREC de *lema*:
> 
> Paraules d'un emblema expressives de l'objecte d'una empresa, frase que expressa un pensament que serveix de guia a la conducta d'algú.
> 
> Així, doncs, cap idea  per a _tag line_? No puc pensar!  Encara no m'he recuperat del malson de les darreres traduccions...
> 
> Mil gràcies, companys, com sempre


 
Hola TPS. ''Just do it.'' de Nike no és tagline sinó el slogan o eslògan en català. Com ''I'm lovin' it.'' de McDo o ''Coke adds life.'' Et convé citació?
El diccionari multilingüe tradueix ''tag'' com ''citació.'' Els pòsters de les pel.licules normalment en porten.

Et dono alguns exemples de taglines de pel.licules nominades:

1. The Departed - Lies. Betrayal. Sacrifice. How far will you take it?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407887/

2. Babel - If You Want to be Understood...Listen 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449467/

3. Little Miss Sunshine - Where's Olive?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449059/

4. The Queen -Tradition Prepared Her. Change Will Define Her.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0436697/

La definició del GREC de citació:

Text d'un autor que hom addueix en suport d'una opinió, d'una regla, etc.


----------



## chics

Hola. 

Recolço al Jack en quant a l'explicació, és una coletilla o subtítol que es pot posar a continuació de la marca. Breu, d'una línea en principi, per això diuen _tag line_. L'avantatge és que les pots anar variant, no com la marca, per donar-li uns valors o uns altres, depen del que es busqui en cada moment. Es fa servir per a "explicar" (que bo que és) i vendre, per enfatitzar i que la marca quedi més al cap de la gent, perque es fa servir una frase que enganxi, atractiva, que ens enrecordem.

La mala notícia és que no ho sé dir en català... obviament _coletilla_ no m'agrada gens!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Ho he demanat a la meva compana de marketing i diu que "eslògan" está bé, que també es diu "claim", que no ens vale lógicament.

Aixì que jo diria que "eslogan" estaria bé.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies a tots: acabo de trucar a l'editora per comentar-li, però no la trobo... Ja us faré saber amb què em quedo al final


----------



## megane_wang

HOla!

Has arribat a alguna conclusió?

*Tagline* és un complement al teu nom de *marca*, que no varia més que molt rarament, i acostuma a ser una declaració de principis.

Per exemple: Siemens computers, we make sure. Bea systems, think liquid.

En canvi, *eslògan* es refereix a un producte i fins i tot a una acció específica de comunicació, encara que a vegades es repeteix i es difón tantíssim que fins i tot pots prescindir del nom de la marca: Ja és primavera (al Corte Inglés).

El *claim* és la síntesi de la proposició única de venda (o la principal) d'un producte (It's what you claim your product is able to do for the customer). És una propietat intrínseca del producte o servei que destaques per al teu client objectiu, i normalment té una vigència molt més llarga que la d'un simple *eslogan*, que normalment només és aplicable a una campanya específica. Encara que disfressat de blablabla comercial, normalment al fons hi ha una afirmació contrastable.

Per exemple: Nou model PDDS 4x4: el primer 4x4 que consumeix menys de 3 l/100 Km. T'enamorarà.

La primera part és el _*claim*_, que pots conservar durant tota la vida del producte i que és el seu punt més fort, si no l'únic, davant la competència. No canviarà a no ser que d'aquí a un temps descobreixis que als teus clients els interessa més perquè, per exemple, té les rodes més grans que les dels altres. El final, és *l'eslògan* de la nova campanya d'aquesta temporada, i vés a saber quin serà la temporada vinent.

En certa manera, el "tagline" és un "eslògan corporatiu", mentre que l'"eslògan" ho és de producte.

... i el "mantra" és una frase que pots repetir fins la sacietat, per a convèncer els treballadors de cap on han d'anar. Personalment trobo que "lema" és exactament això...

Espero que et sigui útil encara !


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I tant, Megane! Moltes gràcies  I... bentornada


----------

